# Exxon Graftek



## lipripper (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I have been lugging this bike on my life's journey since 1976--

Over the years I did rape some parts from it for my son's bike--a mistake I think--

not a bike person

This bike has never seen the road as long as I have had it---

I am thinking about selling it--- does this bike have any value?


----------



## sam (Nov 22, 2008)

searched all over and couldn't find anything on price.Some stuff about glue failing or luggs cracking but nuttin on price---kinda like having an old fishing pole!Yours looks to be in good shape with none of the problems.Nice looking bike--Qusetion?? How come you never rode it?


----------



## lipripper (Nov 24, 2008)

*hi Sam*

I am not a bike person-
Just ran across this in my years of crap-
Thought I would see if I could move it-
I also have a drive gear that look really cool-
see pic's-
thanks,
dave


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 13, 2008)

*Use with caution...*

I saw Dale Stetina riding one of these at the Tour of Sommervile when the front just came off the the rest of the bike. He went down, hard. If you ride it, use caution...


----------



## Alterkakker (Sep 16, 2009)

*Better late than never...*

Do you still have this bike?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 19, 2009)

These were expensive in their day. They were cutting edge, performance bicycles for the professional or elite amateur rider. Your average joe didn't come close to having one of these usually. The Colnago parts are pretty good ones too, I would say. Some had Compagnolo parts, if I recall.  They were made of a carbon-aluminum mixture, not pure graphite but a mix. They were the precursors to today's carbonfibre glued frames.

These had excessive frame failure rates, and many didn't last more than the first season of competitive riding. They tended to fail around the bottom bracket, brake bridge or even at the lug edges. I love riding vintage bikes, but I wouldn't ride one of these today, just too risky given the capacity to fail totally and unexpectedly.


----------

